# The Glorious Protestant Reformation: Some Thoughts on Reformation Day (blog)



## totorodaisuki (Nov 1, 2022)

Please see my recent blog post on the Reformation!

https://zachuramblog.com/2022/10/31...reformation-some-thoughts-on-reformation-day/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

